# Drunken Midnight Photography



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's mine from tonight -

1






2





3






...The PP was the hardest part.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2009)

Step away from the camera...

none of em say anything other than snapshot.  #1 needs some kind of DOF to it.  Everything in focus is just ....Bleah...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 19, 2009)

LMAO, you actually did it... I bet number 2 is exactly how you remember seeing it


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you drunkenly stumble into the laundry room in your apartment building? 

too funny.  I'm thinking "friends don't let friends drink and photo" is going to be the new mantra.


----------



## Dao (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you wash some clothes with the beer?:lmao:


----------



## itznfb (Jun 19, 2009)

lol, my old apartment building had those exact washers


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

The light trails one was the hardest...  Not much night traffic around here.

Setting up the tripod and figuring out the exposure times was pretty easy, even as drunk as I was, lol.  

Getting them on the computer and edited was a b*tch.  I just checked, and the RAWs are in the wrong folder.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

farmerj said:


> none of em say anything other than snapshot.



Not bad considering that I was completely wasted though.  lol.

What's funny is that I thought the one of the washing machines was going to be pretty cool.

All of them required the use of a tripod.  I think that helped a lot - imagine what they'd look like if I tried to do it hand-held.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I'm in that kinda mood again...

I think I'm going to give this another try.

It's not quite as late this time, and I'm not as drunk.   We'll see what happens...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, sorry josh, but if you're not as drunk you're cheating.

And I would really like to know what it is you're doing at the laundromat at midnight 

By the way, of course they required a tripod. How else would you be able to stay standing up?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, here's what I got.







It did kinda feel like cheating.  I wasn't nearly drunk enough...

This is actually the only picture I took.  The bugs were out in force tonight, and I didn't bring anything to repel them...


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2009)

You definitely weren't drunk enough if you were feeling the bugs bite!! BTW you are the man! I love your night trails.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 6, 2009)

Would you like to borrow an AK47?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 6, 2009)

Now, for a more serious C&C.

You either captured two UFOs or you have some dust/dirt somewhere.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Big!

Yeah, a few more beers and I probably wouldn't have even noticed the bugs biting me.
I was completely hammered the first time...  Not quite there this time, lol.

I think everyone should try this.  Just get nice and drunk (who doesn't like that?), then go take some pictures.  There are no expectations, just the fact that you did it is good enough.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Would you like to borrow an AK47?



Do you have one available for loan...?  I think I could find something to do with it...


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like to borrow an AK47?
> ...


I'm not quite surrrrrreeeee drunk people and AK47's go together...



unless they have ear protection and safety glasses...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> You either captured two UFOs or you have some dust/dirt somewhere.



I keep my gear impeccably clean.  The only possible explaination is that they are UFOs.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Big said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...



I'm not too drunk to handle an AK.  Trust me.  I know what I'm doing.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 6, 2009)

To be honest, I am so wasted myself right now that it is not a good time to remember where the key is 

Catch me on a better day and we can talk about it some more but your "I think I could find something to do with it..." is a bit worrisome.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> To be honest, I am so wasted myself right now that it is not a good time to remember where the key is


So go take some pictures and post them here.  You have to do any PP required while still drunk though.



c.cloudwalker said:


> Catch me on a better day and we can talk about it some more but your "I think I could find something to do with it..." is a bit worrisome.





...


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to say, this thread is probably the best I've seen so far and I don't even drink...


----------



## photo28 (Aug 6, 2009)

When  I saw the name I had to click it...  
Very random pictures.. but good. 
I'll have to try your technique some time!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe this could become a new "theme" thread...

More people have to post some pictures for that to happen though...


Come on guys - anything goes, as long as you were drunk when you took it (and did the PP), lol.


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2009)

^^^^
+1


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 6, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Maybe this could become a new "theme" thread...



Yeah, sure, if we restrict the site to people who are of age. Well, for the photos I remember and may still have somewhere of some pretty wild times in a bar after hours...


----------



## WTF? (Aug 7, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Step away from the camera...
> 
> none of em say anything other than snapshot.  #1 needs some kind of DOF to it.  Everything in focus is just ....Bleah...



lol, im sure he thought he had plenty out of focus at the time


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 7, 2009)

Brilliant idea! xxx


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 7, 2009)

OK SO   Once, At a Car show.......


uuhhh we were really drunk!!! 


Ok the pictures will show you!!!


About 9 PM!!! we have been drinking most of the day







About 10 the shots came into play 






About midnight they put some music on!!! AGAIN! And some one said the words Human Pyramid?  






But everything looked like this to me!!!






Then I took about 35 shots of the moon!


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 7, 2009)

So one day when I am drunk again I will go out and TRY to compose a shot or two to add to this!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> So one day when I am drunk again I will go out and TRY to compose a shot or two to add to this!!!



It's funny what you _think_ is a good compostion when you're drunk...

Like on the one I took of the flag - had I been sober, I would have panned to the right some so the flag was blowing _into_ the frame, not out of it.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought I would bring this thread back to life...lol Anyone else want to post some drunk shots....lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL...  I'm surprised the links are still good.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I think I'm gonna give it another shot tonight.  I still have hope that this can become a theme thread - we just need more people to start doing it.  (And, wow - it's been over a year since anyone (me) has posted in this thread...)

If it's just me, people will think I'm just a drunk or something...

It's not quite midnight yet, but I'm not usually this drunk this early, so I think it's all fair.


Anyone else that has too much to drink, post your pictures here - it doesn't even matter what they are.

edit
It'll be a day or two till I post the pictures from tonight...  (film)


----------



## ShootFL (Apr 4, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> ...The PP was the hardest part.



Thats what she said.... on another note, i like the first one.


----------

